
The .Science of Shady TLD Use (2015) - dredmorbius
https://www.bluecoat.com/security-blog/2015-03-16/science-shady-tld-use
======
dredmorbius
I'm submitting this after (1) having just run across a spam-redirect and (2)
determining that this TLD is exceedingly unlikely to provide valuable service.

Confirmation bias notwithstanding, I'm finding the standing advice to block
the entire TLD (as I've just done via DNSMasq) to be useful.

If you run DNSMasq (dd-wrt's spamblocking and Pi-Hole are both significantly
built around it), add to your dnsmasq.conf file:

    
    
        address=/.science/0.0.0.0
    

This will resolve _all_ hosts _and_ domains within the ".science" TLD to a
null route (0.0.0.0).

See:

[http://www.thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/doc.html](http://www.thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/doc.html)

[https://pi-hole.net](https://pi-hole.net)

